# Mahindra 4025



## zarman (May 20, 2017)

I have a Mahindra 2010 4025 2 wheel drive that has 175 hrs. I went to shift the Hi, Lo lever in to gear and it won't go. It grins like the clutch is not working. It worked fine yesterday and have not had any problems with it before. With it hot running it will engage fine. So will the gear shift lever. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello zarman, welcome to the tractor forum.

Have you ever adjusted your clutch? Check the free play by pushing down the clutch pedal by hand till you feel resistance. Free travel should be only one inch. 

Somewhere in your clutch linkage there is a clevis or turnbuckle to adjust the free play. Adjust the clutch and see if the grinding goes away.


----------

